# Your input please!



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey all! I am considering an 2005 A6 4.2 with Nav and "all of the above". It is clean and damage free (so far as I can tell). 
Does anyone have any horror stories about the car as fitted with the 4.2?? I am a VWAudi Tch by trade but the 4.2 is a "few and far between" model, and I only see them at birth and when they are sick... so anybody's experiences would be greatly appreciated. 

Parts are no big deal as I get them at cost and special tools and service info is again, at my fingertips... 

Thanks for your responses. 

Brian


----------



## A6AvantQ (Feb 12, 2007)

I also found an 03 RS6 sedan with 55k miles for the same cost as the 2005 4.2. Oh man! what would you guys choose??


----------

